# uFile filing as individual vs family



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

for a married couple, is there any advantage/disadvantage to filing as individual or as family with the online version of uFile.

even filing as family, it will generate two separate netfile files for each person to submit to CRA individually. 

is there any reason (i.e. loss of some advantage) to file as 2 individuals instead of as a family? yes, family is a little less expensive ($25 vs 2x$15).

thanks!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Both are more expensive than simply using studiotax.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

It's better to file as a family, then some tax credits can be applied to the spouse that needs them more (maximize the overall returns for the family).


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

An example of savings is claiming all medical expenses on the form of the lower income spouse.


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

kcowan said:


> An example of savings is claiming all medical expenses on the form of the lower income spouse.


You can do that regardless of whether you file "as a family" or not, correct?

I think the only benefit is that it saves you from having to type the net income, SIN and name + address of your spouse on your return....


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

Guigz said:


> You can do that regardless of whether you file "as a family" or not, correct?
> 
> I think the only benefit is that it saves you from having to type the net income, SIN and name + address of your spouse on your return....


this is what i thought, as well. could someone clarify for us?

thanks


----------

